# UT trip suggestions



## JHeagz (Oct 21, 2012)

I'll be heading out to UT w/ some friends for a long weekend in the beginning of Feb. We're debating btw staying in SLC or Ogden. Think we definitely want to check out Power Mountain one of the days, because we've been to Snowbird a bunch and want to try something different. Also heard Snowbasin is pretty bad ass. Any thoughts on Pow Mow or which town may have a little more action for apres or nightlife?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Ogden is a bit more rusty/rough around the edges than SLC is. I've been snowboarding a number of times and the ONLY time I've witnessed a true fight (cops and handcuffs) was one evening in Ogden. It is also much much closer to where you are heading, so I'd suggest staying there or even staying in Eden, which is even closer to the hills.....though a drive from the festivities in Ogden. That being said, if you've ridden Snowbird a bunch, then Pow Mow and Basin will be a definite change of Pace. Personally, I really enjoy Snowbasin, particularly the Strawberry side tons of terrain that doesn't get beat-up nearly as quickly as the Bird. Its been about 4 years since I've been to Pow Mow, but it was a low-key mom and pop operation. 

A must stop for a beer and burger is the Shooting Star Saloon in Huntsville, UT. True old-tyme place! The drive to Park City is worth a evening's effort, too. Great town and it'll probably be pretty low-key in Feb since they'll still be hungover from the Sundance Film Fest.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

The Ogden resorts(PowMow and SnowBasin) are my favorite places to ride in Utah

Don't forget about the cheap cat rides at PowMow, WAY worth your money


----------



## JHeagz (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks guys...The powder cats are the reason why I want to check it out. Keeping my fingers crossed that UT gets some good snow this year and we can forget about 2011/2.

Neednsnow, are you suggesting that Ogden is sketchy or just that people get a little rowdy? Do they have a good bar/restaurant scene? We'll be a crew of 5 dudes, so not really concerned about people picking fights.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Well they got 50" over the last 3 days........that should be a good start.


----------



## JHeagz (Oct 21, 2012)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Well they got 50" over the last 3 days........that should be a good start.


 <looking into flights>


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

JHeagz said:


> <looking into flights>


Yep Brighton opens tomorrow(Snowbird Wednesday, Solitude Thursday) and the the rest of the resorts every 1-3 days.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Toured at Basin a few weeks ago. Place is pretty sick for sure. The area to the right I forgot the name of the chute but where the gazex tubes are is nice and steep. Are you coming down to the city at all? What kind of atmosphere are you looking for?


----------



## JHeagz (Oct 21, 2012)

We're looking for an area w/ some bars/restaurants...probably won't stay out very late, but something to do after boarding would be nice. Also it will be superbowl weekend when we're there, so we'd love to be near a sports bar. As far as accommodations, we're a group of guys, so we're cool w/ a cheap motel. As long as there is heat and hot water the cheaper the better.

I think we're sold on Pow Mow and basin, so the question is which town is better?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Meh, Ogden is fine...it is just a mountain town. Territorial people....I just didn't get a friendly vibe like some other towns I've passed-through. There are definitely a couple of bars that'll keep you entertained. I'm sure your main focus is riding, so I wouldn't let SLC weigh too heavily in your considerations for a place to go. Crash and drink in Ogden, Ride Pow Mow and Basin. Have fun and post photos!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

neednsnow said:


> Meh, Ogden is fine...it is just a mountain town. Territorial people....I just didn't get a friendly vibe like some other towns I've passed-through. There are definitely a couple of bars that'll keep you entertained. I'm sure your main focus is riding, so I wouldn't let SLC weigh too heavily in your considerations for a place to go. Crash and drink in Ogden, Ride Pow Mow and Basin. Have fun and post photos!


To me Ogden is more like a sprawled out blue collar kind of industrial/mining town , old school mountain town maybe. Historic Main Street has some neat places to stop in and see eat/drink/party but nothing life changing also most of the usual chain places....finding a sports bar won't be an issue. nothing to see at those two resorts once the lifts stop spinning it's only a 30-40 minute drive to Ogden for cheap beds and food.

Crazy awesome terrain at PowMow, careful if you decide to drive all the way to the top, powder country is epic one of my favorite inbounds places to ride anywhere(ride the free bus back to the top bring a PBRTB for the wait) andSnowbasin, 3-4 comfy super high speed gondolas cover almost the entire mtn, The best views and longest runs in all of Utah. ......you won't find two resorts more different than each other yet equally cool. Best public bathrooms of any resort/hotels anywhere they won some kind of award last year something.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hahaha! The shitters are awfully nice at Snowbasin. I think the Virgin Mary would be proud to take a dump there.


----------

